# Raikey's legs



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Right! flame away !!

They withered away to nothing a few years back .....after a wakeboarding inccident......so i,ve had about 8-12 months on em ....trying to get back a bit o shape .....so i'm not as mis-proportioned as i was .......

pictures and measurements are taken cold and i got 26inch on left and 27 on the right.....(middle one is bout 12 inch...Jk)

not great i know ...but for me, i'm chuffed cos i used to look like Crazy Legs Crane..........

i,m closer to my goal of a show too with some more leg size...

oh a couple of things.....

1. soz bout the kegs (undies)....it was either that or naked.... ewww!

2. And yes! yes!... i know if you zoom in yer can see me old fella trying to get out!

3. Get a tan !!....yeah i know!

4. and a shave!!........


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Your hands look huge (not relevant i know lol!)

You know what they say about large hands and feet. :becky:

Look good to me raikey. good forearms and vascularity.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking good Raikey - :bounce:


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I am more of a fan of waxing


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I am more of a fan of waxing


Wax on............wax off........


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Mr Miagi huh?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

the only male i know that shaves his legs is a cyclist. no offense to you shavers out there.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Truewarrior1 said:


> the only male i know that shaves his legs is a cyclist. no offense to you shavers out there.


Would shaving really make you that much faster?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i,m a cyclist.......i been on a cycle for bout 3 weeks now........lol sorry!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Best way for more speed


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looking good mate, good shape and size 

....but next time take the sock out of your pants


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> ....but next time take the sock out of your pants


LOL very funny.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Looking good mate, good shape and size
> 
> ....but next time take the sock out of your pants


thats ALL ME baby!!......


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

now you all see where I get my crap genetics from!!!

lol lookin good pop!!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Get down to laurens and borrow her sun bed .

good size mate


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

samurai69 said:


> Get down to laurens and borrow her sun bed .


LOL, one small problem with that. I dont fancy cleaning it afterwards, if you know what I mean  :boohoo:


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

WTF!! what dya think i am some kind of hormone secreeting slime beast??

i am not an animal!!...... I AM HUMAN!!!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Didn't mean to offend!!! Oooppssss


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

*arms crossed over chest*.......*bottom lip stuck out*...........*looking up and to the left*.........*tapping foot on floor*......

read my body language Lauren.........

ok ...you're forgiven.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> ok ...you're forgiven.


Hooray!!!!!

:bounce:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Lookin good m8y, maybe one day u will be my size! LMAO


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Lookin good m8y, maybe one day u will be my size! LMAO


well if i had a picture as a guide i could work on it....

LMAO !!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Come on then Great 1, lets see if you can talk the talk, as you are already walkin the walk!!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Lauren said:


> Come on then Great 1, lets see if you can talk the talk, as you are already walkin the walk!!!!


I wud luv to, but im still a picture virgin up in this peice! But I will as soon as I do my first cycle, there will be Befor and after! but rest assured there will be soon.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Very solid legs indead mate... what u squatting?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

squatting is very poor and still flares up the old injury....shame too cos i love it....

so i hack squat ....i know not the same...

and mainly leg press........i do nice full, low reps on the leg press at..*adding up in head*.....8 x 25's on each side....plus the sled with two permanent plates on it = 18 x 25kgs errrr....450 fcuk me i never stopped to add it up before...and i do bout 8-10 reps four sets.

i know ! the purists will say it aint a proper exercise but its all i can do.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lookin good mate!

whats ur new cycle then?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i dont normally post course details cos it can get criticised but here goes

week1-6 50mg anabol ed

week1-6 1000mg sus ew

week1-6 400 mg deca ew

week 6-8 150mg winny ew

week 6-8 300mg viromone ew

all the "ew" means i split it into 3 shots so for Eg ..mon,wed,fri

oh and pct ussually from week 6 (clomid)

i find i dont shut down much even on the deca...but the clomid is a precaution.

short and heavy i know but it gets the job done ..

i,ve tried test only, and these long , twice a year 12-15 weekers and i just find this suits me..

but i will listen openly to any advice.....


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> week1-6 1000mg sus ew


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Thats still a fair old leg press....

Still, I'd be tempted to add another 10lbs to get to 1 ton, 990lbs just doesnt have the same ring to it :rolleye11


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

mondays shot....2x sus + 1x deca

thursdays shot .....ditto

= 4 sus and 2 deca ew

it just looks a lot wi all them zero's

Lmao Carl!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

looks good to me is that injectable winny? i'm scared of that after pauls abscess 

bet 1g of sust is nice


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> Thats still a fair old leg press....
> 
> Still, I'd be tempted to add another 10lbs to get to 1 ton, 990lbs just doesnt have the same ring to it :rolleye11


its 1000kg in a ton not 1000lbs mate :rolleye11


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

DB said:


> looks good to me is that injectable winny? i'm scared of that after pauls abscess
> 
> bet 1g of sust is nice


it is but it goes in the ass never a quad or delt..

the sus does give a nice warm glow yeah!

lol @ you mate:love:


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

theres a difference between a ton and a tonne DB :rolleye11


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Would shaving really make you that much faster?


i dont know, im not a cyclist

he's got a shaved head too, i would guess that he dont have a hair on his body. something about slipstream.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

crazycacti said:


> theres a difference between a ton and a tonne DB :rolleye11


agreed.... but whats the difference smart ****


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

DB said:


> agreed.... but whats the difference smart ****


1 tonne = 1000 Kg

1 ton = 1000 lbs

:tongue10:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

crazycacti said:


> 1 tonne = 1000 Kg
> 
> 1 ton = 1000 lbs
> 
> :tongue10:


dude are u retarded?

a ton is 2240lbs

a tonne is a metric 1000kg

look in the dictionary my man


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

a ton could be...

1 ton [long, UK] = 2,240 lb, lbs

1 ton [metric] = 2,204.6226218 lb, lbs

1 ton [short, US] = 2,000 lb, lbs

so on all accounts i'm wrong :boohoo:

i'll think i'll stick to archaeology now  lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

crazycacti said:


> a ton could be...
> 
> 1 ton [long, UK] = 2,240 lb, lbs
> 
> ...


lol!!

but at least now u have learnt that ur photographic memory wont let u forget it!!! :beer:


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

may i also add - i don't need a dictionary i already know English ....

... i feel a little better now ...


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

PMSL

you pair are cracking me up lol.. either way he should add another 10lbs to make it a nice round figure 

I didnt claim to be inteligent im from Wales!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not bad Raikey, Your legs are symetrical to your body.

Actually your legs kindof look like mine, all the hair and stuff.

But that 12 incher thing you were talking about......i believe that to be a tall tale

Looking good mate.

Id start that PCT (clomid) week 9 and shoot the viramone for another week to let the deca clear.

You dont have to do it that way but it kindof makes more sense to me like that.

Could toss some HCG in at week 6 if you wanted to instead of the clomid, make sure you take a aromatase inhibitor tho.

Anyway, I would have preferred no shorts at all, ya know just to make sure we see the whole leg...Then I could actually be able to give you better criticism on your leg/legs/stuff


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

hey raikey, looking good mate.

its good to finally see pics of legs, instead of arms and upper body all the time! lol.

good luk on your cycle.

Tahir.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tahir said:


> hey raikey, looking good mate.
> 
> Tahir.


He sure does. 

No wonder he has such a huge (insert snide remark here) following..............lol.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

RAIKEY said:


> Right! flame away !!
> 
> They withered away to nothing a few years back .....after a wakeboarding inccident......so i,ve had about 8-12 months on em ....trying to get back a bit o shape .....so i'm not as mis-proportioned as i was .......
> 
> ...


Raikey mate you have got some quality legs there bro


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey,

Have I seen those pics somewhere before? Like the Powder Room? How did they get there?

Could we have some more please?

x

T


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

just checking this post again, proper decent legs, thats the kinda development im looking for on mine!

Raikey! I do leg pressing too, much prefer it too squatting!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

who dragged this out the bin,.....?...

cheers cap for reminding me what a fuzz covered bloater i was last off season....

promised me sen i aint gonna do a Lee Preist this year,....


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

ps you can see "little raikey" in the second pic


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

RAIKEY said:


> ps you can see "little raikey" in the second pic


LMAO!

uh.....thanks for pointing that out for me :beer:


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Holy thread revival batman, where was this one dug up from?


----------

